# Safety warning stickers on visors



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, 

This is probably a silly posting, however, I'll do it at the risk of ridicule. I've never been accused as being the egg in the dozen. 

Anyway, for whatever reason, I have believed these warnings on the visors were silk screened on and were not removable. I've always thought they were pretty dumb and annoying. 

If you take a hair dryer to them and peel off while heating as you go, they come right off with no residue at all. It only took me 10 months of ownership to figure this one out. It provides a cleaners more professional inside look. 

I hopes this helps someone else who had not thought about removing them in the past.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Have no idea how to get them off, but if you want to thank someone or some organization, thank the U.S. legal system.

The same system that awards massive amounts of money to dumbasses that spill hot coffee on themselves has forced every single product sold in this country to "dumb down" warning to a moronic level in order to protect themselves from lawsuits.

My favorite product warning is the one on plastic bags that warns not to put it over your head because it will cause suffocation. I even saw one this past week that looked like Mr. Bill with his head in a bag.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Sunshade Warning*

How about the one that says, "Never operate with sunshade in windshield."?

Anyone stupid enough to try that probably couldn't read the warning label anyway...


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is probably a silly posting, however, I'll do it at the risk of ridicule. I've never been accused as being the egg in the dozen.
> 
> ...


I was just trying to peel up a corner the first day I had the car and decided they must be silk screened on. I will tryh the hair dryer method and see if it works.


----------



## Whitey078 (Sep 13, 2006)

some J/A in the stealership put a green circle in the middle of my warning stickers. Unfortunately i can't get the stupid little grren things off without ripping up the warnings (the warnings are bad enough, but when they are all ripped up it's worse). This post came just in time, when i get home on the weekend i'm definately going to try this, if it doesn't work i can always get more green things to tear it off http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------

